# DSG MECHANTRONICS ANY SPECIALISTS ON HERE?.



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Whats the bloody deal with these dsg box failures and is there a remedy or dealer warranty?.

Cheers


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine's fine so wouldn't know. I understand that there is a proportion that fail at around 50 to 70K miles but no idea what actual % that is. I think you'll find it is a problem for some and a less reliable unit than a standard gearbox but that doesn't mean that they all fail. Personally, I hate auto gearboxes and can't use mine in full auto. I bought it because it isn't like a traditional auto and the more I use it the more I love it so if it fails a bit earlier than a manual then I'll live with that and get it fixerd and carry on enjoying it. It really is a brilliant bit of kit that in the real world will probably knock between 0.5 and 1 second off the 0 to 62 on it's own and you'd normally have to pay for a lot of tuning to get that.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Take it your in a world of pain at the mo then..
Disconnect battery for 20mins for a cheap fix but issues may come back.
Various mechatronic repairers out there incl ECU testing which charge £250+ but you have to send them your unit.
I have a brand new spare which cost me £1700.
Steve


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi Michael, I was looking at buying a car with this but now worried as the cost of replacing/reconditioning the box is half the cost of the car  
I've driven a few now and really like the fact I don't have to keep changing via clutch pedal but reading up on the failure it's very off putting and why the dealers are allowed to sell such cars with common failures and get away with it too.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> Take it your in a world of pain at the mo then..
> Disconnect battery for 20mins for a cheap fix but issues may come back.
> Various mechatronic repairers out there incl ECU testing which charge £250+ but you have to send them your unit.
> I have a brand new spare which cost me £1700.
> Steve


Hi Steve, not yet as I haven't bought one yet but I would be if it'll coat crazy money for a repair. 
Spare?.

That's another issue sending the box away having to take it off etc etc


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Sandy, generally, these cars aren't cheap to run but I'd be lying if I didn't say that I believe that the DSG wouldn't have a greater chance of failure than a manual gearbox. I switched from a 225 manual that was a great car but mileage was creeping up and I prefer the Mk1 to the Mk2 so to lengthen my ownership I switched to a low mileage (46K) while there are still a few around, I do a lot of miles and use the car every day. I decided if I was buying another TT it's have to be a bit different to the last one so went for the V6 with DSG. I was wary of the DSG for the same reasons as you but decided I wanted to try it as I'd researched it's abilities a lot and was impressed. I have to say that I'm prepared for it to fail earlier than a manual but now I've had it for a while I'd not go back to the manual unless I could have one of each which would be perfect!

My V6 isn't as quick as my old 225 but sounds great and the dsg probably makes it quicker on a 0 to 60 even if it doesn't feel like it. I have had it remapped by Wak and throttle response has made it feel lively which helps the dsg become even better.

I can't tell you that the dsg will be reliable but I can tell you that I believe it's worth the risk, in my experience.


----------



## SBL (May 9, 2014)

I've got a 70K miles DSG without any issues.
Absoutley love it. Leave it in D and take life easy, hit the paddles and rip it's arse out.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

Too often we only hear about the problems...

For the record I've never had an issue with my DSG.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I`m absolutely loving my DSG, so much so, that I wouldn`t want to go back to manual at all now...

Don`t get me wrong, I`m not saying I wouldn`t ever have manual again, if it was the right car, but I now MUCH prefer DSG, and would recommend it to anyone.

Occasionally I drive the wife`s new Mini Countryman, which is manual, and stirring a box now just feels antiquated to me. I`m honestly not being inflammatory to the manual lovers on here, but it`s just how I see it now, and although her car is nearly 10 years newer than mine, if we`re out together, just us two without the kids, I always take her in mine because I just can`t abide using a manual box any more.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I had similar concerns when I bought my first TT three years ago, so much so in fact that although I was looking for an auto 3.2 I initially bought a manual 225. Like a few on here I stepped up to an auto after a year and haven't regretted it for a minute.

There is definitely a higher than normal rate of failure of this box - there's a poll on here somewhere but it didn't really take off which otherwise may have given you a better idea of the potential risk - but I personally think its worth a punt having lived with mine for nearly two years. It's very smooth and changes are pretty seemless, my only gripe is that I personally think it changes up too soon when driving sedately but this is easily driven around, or can be sorted by a remap. In fact I tend to use mine quite a bit on the paddles but that's just my preference.

Like others I picked up a low miler (48k in my case) and if the mechatronic unit goes pop then so be it. No different imo to a clutch failure.

If you're not into diy the Audi is a very expensive car to fix - even when using independents - whatever the problem, so its best to factor this in when buying although I doubt you'd get too many owners happy to drop 1-2k off their asking price for the risk that a DSG fault may occur sometime in the future. I know I wouldn't and would rather keep it than give it away. If you're that worried buy a manual.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine's fine on 130k and no record of any work done on the DSG in the history other than oil changes, which are most important for these boxes. I have always been an auto fan so no conversion here however it is not the same as having the traditional torque converter/fluid flywheel


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sandy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Take it your in a world of pain at the mo then..
> ...


I have a new spare mechatronic unit with 0 miles on it just incase I need to change my current one out.
My setup is different to most/all as I'm running a VW gearbox on my TT as it copes with the power better and my current mechatronic unit is from a mk2 S-Tronic which is custom mapped for the VW DQ350.

I have a spare mechatronic unit as I bought the mk1 unit before re-using the mk2 mechatronic from my previous temporary gearbox install.
If someone is desperate enough to require my new mk1 mechatronic they can have it with a small discount.
Mechatronic units can swapped out on a mk1 without having to drop the DSG, but you need to know what your doing.
Steve


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree with all said above really

Bought our TT 3.2 DSG earlier this year as a daily driver/project, thought the slight judder in reverse/first may have been the Dual mass flywheel but after changing it for a new one (now thats a job and a half) there was no improvement......

After speaking to a DSG specialist i decided to take the plunge and purchase a new mechatronic unit, which i'm fitting tomorrow, the TT has these issues yes but it'd not put me off buying one, it just helps a little if you are handy with the spanners.......

Go buy one you'll not look back.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Does anyone think we should start making a database of failures, mileages and prices - and go to watchdog?

I find it appalling that its free in america, yet if we pay dealer prices we're paying upwards of 2k!

It's a well known problem, that even the grease monkeys at audi know they're common faults.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> Does anyone think we should start making a database of failures, mileages and prices - and go to watchdog?
> 
> I find it appalling that its free in america, yet if we pay dealer prices we're paying upwards of 2k!
> 
> It's a well known problem, that even the grease monkeys at audi know they're common faults.


Sounds a good idea to me


----------



## F0X1E (Oct 10, 2014)

I was hoping to buy a 3.2 with DSG a few weeks ago just before buying my current TT. Unfortunately, the guy selling it told me that it had developed mechatronic unit failure and it was booked in to get fixed by an independent garage close to him. His symptoms were the car not selecting gear only neutral when approaching roundabouts etc which was pretty dangerous. He would then have to pull over, switch the ignition off for a few mins then restart. The car would then be ok for another length of time. Anyway, he has coincidentally sent me a text tonight (I did ask to keep me informed) saying he had just got it back after nearly three weeks costing him £900. I believe he had his unit sent off to be repaired! I might find out more if he gets back to me again and if so, I will post more details.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe creating a Facebook page and having a link on here may generate interest from further afield..
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, i think just concentrating on our forum first. Then going further a field to generate more numbers.

Hundreds of DSG golf gti's and passats suffer the same problems!

Mileage, age, cost and FSH yes/no should probably cover it right?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> Yeah, i think just concentrating on our forum first. Then going further a field to generate more numbers.
> 
> Hundreds of DSG golf gti's and passats suffer the same problems!
> 
> Mileage, age, cost and FSH yes/no should probably cover it right?


I think, keep it simple as the DSG is max 10 years old..

DSG Fault on my Car...click HERE to submit..

Steve


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

neil_audiTT said:


> I find it appalling that its free in america, yet if we pay dealer prices we're paying upwards of 2k!


Unfortunately it's not free in America for our Mk1 TT. The extended warranty only affect a limited number of DSG model year 2007-2009 therefore Mk2 TTs

My other car is a 2007 A3 S Line with DSG as well and I had the aft mentioned problem fixed for free (New Mechatronic). The problem was that when accelerating from a full stop the car was jerking or the clutch engaged abruptly. Broken bearing clip in the Mechatronic. There is also another recall for faulty temp sensor for model year 2009-2010.

Here's part of the letter that I have received from VW Group of America:

This new comprehensive service program affects a limited number of model years 2007-2009 Volkswagens and Audis. Covered models are the Volkswagen R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, GTI, Eos, as well as Audi A3 and TT.

Some customers have reported transmission performance issues under certain driving conditions. This was due to a faulty component inside the Mechatronic unit within a limited production range. VWGoA will repair or replace the components in the transmissions of approximately 43,000 Volkswagens and 10,300 Audis at no charge to the vehicles' owners. Additionally, VWGoA will reimburse customers who have had this repaired at their own expense.

The company has begun increasing the parts supply to expedite this customer service program. As the parts become available, owners of the affected vehicles will be contacted to schedule an appointment at their dealer. The company will make loaner vehicles available at no charge.

In the meantime, owners who may have experienced problems with their transmissions are requested to contact their dealers or the Audi/Volkswagen toll-free customer service numbers (see below).

This new customer service program is unrelated to a voluntary safety recall that VWGoA announced August 20. Under that recall, VWGoA is replacing a faulty temperature sensor in a separate and smaller group of vehicles. (The earlier action addresses a potential for a faulty temperature sensor to cause the transmission to shift into neutral while the vehicle is being driven.)

The company will extend its New Vehicle Limited Warranty to cover the DSG(® )transmissions affected by the customer service program and the voluntary safety recall. This extended warranty is for 10-years/100,000-miles, transferrable to subsequent owners.


----------



## Mickmcl007 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi guys, just thought I would get my bit in , was driving my tt recently when all of a sudden went to pull away from roundabout and nothing happened , I thought I put it in neutral, but no it was in drive . Looked at dash and all the gear lights were flashing, I put it into park then back into drive and it was ok again , I asked on here about it and took the advise about getting both oil changes done at a cost of nearly £300 , got the car back all seemed fine ,but then again when it was warmed up it done it again , put it into an indy and they checked for codes ,nothing stored , ! Don't want to drive my car very far now incase it quits on me , feeling rather annoyed by this as all I hear is people saying I've got a dsg problem aswell , feel like getting rid of it and just trading it in .? Just lost all confidence in the car ,gutted , I've owned it 3 years it's a 2004 model 110k on it full history , such a waste !


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for all your input.



Mickmcl007 said:


> Hi guys, just thought I would get my bit in , was driving my tt recently when all of a sudden went to pull away from roundabout and nothing happened , I thought I put it in neutral, but no it was in drive . Looked at dash and all the gear lights were flashing, I put it into park then back into drive and it was ok again , I asked on here about it and took the advise about getting both oil changes done at a cost of nearly £300 , got the car back all seemed fine ,but then again when it was warmed up it done it again , put it into an indy and they checked for codes ,nothing stored , ! Don't want to drive my car very far now incase it quits on me , feeling rather annoyed by this as all I hear is people saying I've got a dsg problem aswell , feel like getting rid of it and just trading it in .? Just lost all confidence in the car ,gutted , I've owned it 3 years it's a 2004 model 110k on it full history , such a waste !


 Hi mate, now this is the real deal and what I'm talking about, real problems from owners I I'm sorry to hear your having these issues which is why I'm worried about this particular set up.



V6RUL said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


 That's very kind of you Steve 

Want to know if the mechatronic is the same for all dsg boxed eg Golf gti R32 TT mk etc


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mechatronics are the same across DQ250 and DQ350 platforms but software is specific to manufacturer.
As Capt mentioned earlier about types of fault..America has a voluntary recall on temp sensor faults that put you into neutral and will be repaired FOC and a courtesy car and guaranteed for 10 years..thus is one of the main issues with DSG.
Steve


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

How do you know what type is fitted to a particular car?.
Sorry just want to know if they are worth the trouble if the problem arose.


----------



## Mickmcl007 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers sandy , I'm at the stage now as how do I get the mechatronic unit fixed, ? who will do it, ? who would be willing to take it out the car, ? is it going to happen again ,? don't feel good about selling it on ,knowing it's not 100%. 
My gut feeling just now is just put it into a dealer and tell them to sort it, 
Main problem is spending loads of money on it then I will want to sell it ,! 
Prefer driving about in my van as I know it will get me where I need to go , disappointed big time !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is some info on mechatronics stuff on the first page of the V6 Community section..take a peek.

I know stuff cos I work closely with my indie, who does this sort of work and I also read up on other forums.
Steve


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw this and thought of you....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-WV-SEAT- ... 2a47650573

So £450 all in (plus DSG oil)

If its real that beats a manual clutch replace by about £1K?

Also found this...

http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/show ... ck-in-park

Been through 2 mechs and a new box (due to the earlier mech failure) luckily not all out of my pocket.
Still would have another.......


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

CaptRon said:


> neil_audiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I find it appalling that its free in america, yet if we pay dealer prices we're paying upwards of 2k!
> ...


That's interesting to know, thanks for that Ron.

I guess most mk1's are getting on for 10 years old now. But there's definitely the same problem with mk2 mechtronics. Mk5 R32 and GTi mechtronics and other models that people have had experiences in.

There should still be some grace with mk1's though. I bet theres a few out there with less than 50k on still with few owners and full history that still have to fork out for a problem that's well known across all the models.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree.

I keep my finger crossed for my TT. It's has low milage and never had a problem with my DSG but after reading about it going into "false neutral" of the infamous oil temp sensor failure I'm starting to worry :!:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah mine appears to be behaving through its first year of ownership. But there's always the thought in the back of your head :lol:

You only read the horror stories on forums though, no one signs up just to say how good the DSG package is :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mickmcl007 said:


> Cheers sandy , I'm at the stage now as how do I get the mechatronic unit fixed, ? who will do it, ? who would be willing to take it out the car, ? is it going to happen again ,? don't feel good about selling it on ,knowing it's not 100%.
> My gut feeling just now is just put it into a dealer and tell them to sort it,
> Main problem is spending loads of money on it then I will want to sell it ,!
> Prefer driving about in my van as I know it will get me where I need to go , disappointed big time !!


 Damn I feel sorry for you to be going through this pain mate  typhhon has posted a link so maybe that'll help also Steve says take the battery off for 20mins and refit as a temp measure if it helps.

So back to the DSG as um confused as to if it's the auto box as some don't come with flappy steering paddles?. Is this correct please?.

Glad there are guys who know about this box as I'm clueless to them atm :?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's not actually classed as an automatic box.

It's a electrically controlled manual - if that makes sense :lol:

Even gears on one shaft, odd on the other. Two clutches engaging each shaft with the driven shaft at any time. So it flicks between each, but rotates the non engaged shaft so you get that seemless gear change.

Not like an auto box, which is another ball game entirely.

There is a "D" mode, which leaves the computer to decide what gear is best. Not all, but most have F1 paddles, or alternatively over from "D" is the sequential style forward or back to go up and down.

It uses brake pedal applied pressure to engage and differ clutch plate pressure to give you that bite point feeling setting off, and speed sensors on the mechtronic to shift down and disengage the clutches when you slow to a stop.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Ah cheers Neil, so its definitely what I was thinking as Ive read up on them but needed someone to clarify this. Similar to tip tonic maybe not but it does allow us to select up and down gears  seriously thinking of getting one as it'll be more chilled to drive and no million gear changes and sore clutch foot for one :lol:
Has anyone tried to repair they're own mechatronic unit?.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

It's definitely good for lazy driving :lol:

I love it for that, When you're plodding to work at 6:30 in the morning its great. Plus its always being as eco as it can so shifts into highest gear.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Well here's hoping for a good find this week as I've got to replace the tt with a family 4 door hatch now  don't want to let go of my tt [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Here is the mighty mechatronics unit in all its glory, changed mine yesterday, let me say it's a pig of a job!!!! Especially on the V6 as you have to drain all the coolant to disconnect the bottom rad hose, at least they put a tap on it !! 
It's still quite a task manoeuvring it out safely without damaging the long plastic arm....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

How the hell did you get the jack to stay on the ceiling


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

With great difficulty ))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

What did the mech cost ?


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

An arm and leg. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Wasn't the answer I was looking for but thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

New £1700 + VAT just for the unit.
Fitting extra and adaption extra.
Steve


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> New £1700 + VAT just for the unit.
> Fitting extra and adaption extra.
> Steve


What of these repair companies that say £350 repair

ON THIS LISTING REPAIR GEARBOX ECU £350 (INCLUDING TESTING , REPAIR ,SHIPPING ) 
COST ECU TESTING ONLY £ 100

LIFETIME ULIMITED MILEAGE WARRANTY*

What you must do?
You have two opting 
1 Visit us.We will do full diagnostics test gearbox and ECU -FREE
We Remove and install the ECU (COST £ 100


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Wasn't the answer I was looking for but thanks


£1200 + vat from TPS
Could've taken it to Slaters gearbox garage in Nottingham but it's too much messing around as he wanted it for 2 days to take off the mech unit and repair it. 
So decided to do it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of failure in ClanTT french owners club, specially on 2003 and 2004 models. Mine replaced 2 years and a half before, 2 owners with failure last month (1 replaced, 1 diagnosis in progress, but pretty sure that it's the mech unit that is electrically faulty).
When I replaced mine, we were 7 out 13 3.2 Mk1 owners on another forum which have replaced the mech unit...

Usually, this is the electrical part of the mech unit that is faulty : solders are breaking due to wear, and it seems that lower DSG oil level on 2003 and 2004 models (white oil level tube instead of blue, 6 mm of difference) could be implicated in this wear: approx half a litre less with white tube, more wear of the oil, oil bath lower, implying more wear of the mech unit.

Oil level tubes should have been replaced at the first oil drain, but usually the advice that was on the previous versions of Elsawin hasn't been followed (seen on several 3.2 TTs in our club), and this advice is not present anymore on last versions of Elsawin (was on my previous 3.7, not on my 4.1 anymore). I expect Audi to have ruled that all the drain plugs should have been replaced...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

matt31 said:


> Lots of failure in ClanTT french owners club, specially on 2003 and 2004 models. Mine replaced 2 years and a half before, 2 owners with failure last month (1 replaced, 1 diagnosis in progress, but pretty sure that it's the mech unit that is electrically faulty).
> When I replaced mine, we were 7 out 13 3.2 Mk1 owners on another forum which have replaced the mech unit...
> 
> Usually, this is the electrical part of the mech unit that is faulty : solders are breaking due to wear, and it seems that lower DSG oil level on 2003 and 2004 models (white oil level tube instead of blue, 6 mm of difference) could be implicated in this wear: approx half a litre less with white tube, more wear of the oil, oil bath lower, implying more wear of the mech unit.
> ...


Hello matt, thank you for the detailed message and sounds to be good advice with the oil level [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm curious to know if it's a flaw from Audi who have left the fluid level too low?.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Veneeringman said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't the answer I was looking for but thanks
> ...


Thank you for that Veneeringman just wanted to know what I'm getting myself into


----------



## Veneeringman (Aug 19, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Veneeringman said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Slaters in Nottingham quoted £650 to remove and repair the mechatronics unit.

He told me he does TT's all the time.

Juddering in first & reverse is also a classic mechatronics unit problem he also said.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sandy said:


> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of failure in ClanTT french owners club, specially on 2003 and 2004 models. Mine replaced 2 years and a half before, 2 owners with failure last month (1 replaced, 1 diagnosis in progress, but pretty sure that it's the mech unit that is electrically faulty).
> ...


I think that it's a conception issue, as they have changed directly on supply chain the building process, replacing white oil level tubes by blue ones.
My gearbox oil has been drained for the first time in 2009. The advice to replace the oil tube has not been followed. When I had the mech unit issue, I found the information about level tube in Elsawin (and the associated advice to drain the DSG oil every 30 000 km instead of 60 000 for early models), and requested the Audi workshop to check the tube. It hadn't been changed... Same issue for a guy on ClanTT 3 week ago. And I'm pretty sure that it's the same for many others...


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

If I had a 2003-2004 DSG I would check my standpipe (oil tube) right away.

Very useful information

Merci Matt!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

All the more info the better guys


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

So, if I check mine and its still has a white oil tube, could I just add 1/2 a litre of oil do you think? The service is due in about 3,000 miles but if this info is correct and I still have a white tube (it's too dark to look just now and I've already been out to put it in the garage to remove a non working side light tonight) then it may be worth topping up before then.

Do we think that Audi dealerships know to change this pipe but specialists may not? In fact, is anyone else aware of this?


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure it's 1/2 litre exactly. I have calculated roughly 0,4 to 0,5 litres, depending for the measures of the gearbox inside (don't have opened the gearbox to check). 
Maybe most of the dealerships are not aware, as it's not quoted anymore in ElsaWin. But white tubes are not available for a while as spare parts : only blue for AWD and black for FWD (shorter than blue).
My dealership wasn't aware of that, and I have requested them to replace the tube. They are not aware too that early gearboxes were supposed to be drained every 30 000 km instead of 60 000...


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Where exactly do I look to check if i have a blue tube or a white tube?

Thanks,


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Unmount the level plug (the nearest of the engine), and look inside the hole. 
Be careful, if you un mount the drain plug, you will empty the gearbox...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I have read that one of the major problems with these boxes is metal particles from the gearbox itself shorting circuits on the mechatronic unit, if there a separate drain plug, perhaps fitting a magnetic plug would offer some benefit in trapping any metal particles

Has anyone done this before?


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

The drain plug is already a magnetic one...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

matt31 said:


> The drain plug is already a magnetic one...


Thanks for that, so not such a bad idea, maybe a stronger one :roll: :lol:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

vw changed/re-called the oil in the mech unit from synthetic to mineral as the synthetic breaks down and forms a conductive material which shorts out the circuits (think this is on the later boxes and most problems were in hot countries)


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

That'll be why most failures are seen when the engine and gearbox are warm theb

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

That's terrible  why didn't they so extensive tests before putting it on the market :x


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

If you're checking for the colour of the level tube make sure the engine is running when you remove the plug or the level will rise and you'll lose some fluid.

Make sure you check the right plug as some models have two drains and the level tube is only behind one of them.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Grahamstt said:


> If you're checking for the colour of the level tube make sure the engine is running when you remove the plug or the level will rise and you'll lose some fluid.
> 
> Make sure you check the right plug as some models have two drains and the level tube is only behind one of them.


Make sure the engine IS running? ??


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

spaceplace said:


> vw changed/re-called the oil in the mech unit from synthetic to mineral as the synthetic breaks down and forms a conductive material which shorts out the circuits (think this is on the later boxes and most problems were in hot countries)


DSG7 DQ200 only.


----------



## matt31 (Apr 4, 2011)

Grahamstt said:


> If you're checking for the colour of the level tube make sure the engine is running when you remove the plug or the level will rise and you'll lose some fluid.
> 
> Make sure you check the right plug as some models have two drains and the level tube is only behind one of them.


The one nearest the engine.

And engine *not* running, as the oil will dilate with temperature increase (that's why level must be done between 35°C and 45°C, not above).


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

There's a pump which will cause the level to rise when off.
So you will lose some fluid.

You only have to see the level check procedure....engine running.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

There's been some good information shared in this thread about the causes and common fails.

Definitely learnt a few things i didn't know.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

neil_audiTT said:


> There's been some good information shared in this thread about the causes and common fails.
> 
> Definitely learnt a few things i didn't know.


Did you know Porsche first developed the DCT in the 60s for road use but shelved development cos reliability wasn't there..funny how some things havnt changed in 40 years, but to be fair, the TT DSG was ground breaking and I'm sure a new 3.2 DSG was great but 10 years on and lack of longevity is showing through.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

MK1 & MK2 mechatronics are interchangeable and you can fit the newer MK2 unit in your MK1 if you have the ability to transfer the operating code across..this is what my TT runs on.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Across the VAG range, DSGs and manual boxes are interchangeable providing you have the knowledge, what fits on what.
I run a VW Passat DSG on my MK1 TT with a MK2 S-Tronic mechatronic.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah i remember speaking to a bloke at audi when i bought mine, Mentioning the first mk1 DSG's as being something mind blowing, Their salesmen always fighting over who got to take it home for the weekend :lol:

It's clearly a design that's still in testing and development, and being tested by the general public, as i guess the life of a product cant accurately be determined by testing one or two during the design phase . We see stuff like this all the time in aviation, but generally service bulletins and service letters come out when a part is recognised to be failing early before its servicable life is due.

Shame that we all have to pay when it fails. Somewhere at audi, or volkswagen there must be a big table with the trend's of failures. Just annoys me that UK audi/vw dont honor a warranty on it, or even a contribution.

I bet one day, you wont be able to buy a manual car with how emission laws and economy guidelines are going. Most new stuff now is all DSG anyway, Look at the new polo and fabia GTi/VRS ranges!


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

My mechatronic unit has failed =( are there any folks in Scotland repairing these damn things lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Ouch, that's bad luck. When mine needs doing I will give these guys a call, not in Scotland though...

http://www.ecutesting.com/catalogue/aud ... &model=447


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Gonna give them a call

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is rather large list of codes I just got back =(
Can anyone shed some light?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some faults may be a consequence of initial faults.
It maybe an option to clear the fault codes and run the car for an hour or so and see what comes back initially.

A faulty mechatronic will upset other sensors..
Steve


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Will speak to my mechanic tomorrow ask a favour of him see what outcome is buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

Sending email of to ecutesting see what they say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlupo (Feb 13, 2015)

work done by ECU Testing  
everything else done to car regards new suspension and full set of prosport bushes and new tyres full allignement blah blah blah lol. she has been away a while but now she is back and amazing.
like getting brand new car.


----------

